# mardi gras



## tred (Jan 11, 2008)

so.... anyone else gonna be there? ill be staying in new orleans with some friends for probably about a week before/after mardi gras. should be fun.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 11, 2008)

i live in nola now, so ill be around.


----------



## tred (Jan 13, 2008)

ok, so i have a place to stay lined up in new orleans with a friend and possibly a ride down there in a car. my rough plan so far is to go for mardi gras and then stay around longer and eventually make my way to miami by the end of march for ultra music fest '08 and then return at my leisure. i would not say i have limited traveling experience or survival skills, but i just wonder what others think about this as far as a trip.


----------



## midget (Jan 16, 2008)

when the hell is mardi gras?


----------

